# [Encodage] Utiliser ISO

## [vector]

Bonjour,

Après qu'une barette mémoire m'a laché, j'ai procédé à une réinstallation. Je souhaite sur ce PC utiliser ISO-8859-1(5) en en_US. Le problème est que je n'arrive pas à avoir un comportement correct avec les accents dans la console (tty, c'est un serveur sans X).

Je peux taper "é" qui s'affichera bien dans la console, mais si je fais retour arrière, deux caractères peuvent être supprimés. De plus, si je monte une partion Reiserfs qui contient des fichiers dont les noms sont encodés en ISO, ils ne s'affichent pas correctement.

De plus, si je fais le test suivant :

```

echo "aéa" | hexdump -C

```

cela donne : 61 c3 a9 61 ce qui est de l'UTF-8.

De même, un :

```

echo -e "\xe9"

```

ne s'affiche pas correctement.

Alors qu'un :

```

echo -e "\xc3\xa9"

```

affiche 'é'.

Or, ma configuration est :

```

#locale.gen

en_US ISO-8859-1

fr_FR ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

```

```

#env.d/02locale

LANG="en_US"

LC_COLLATE="C"

```

```

# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

```

```

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

KEYMAP="fr-latin1"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

De même si je fais 'echo "aéa" | hexdump -C' sur le LiveCD actuel, j'ai le même comportement. Mais si je fais ça sur un vieux 2004.1, j'ai le comportement qui me semble correct: il renvoie 61 e9 61.

D'ailleurs, si je partage via Samba la partition Reiserfs, les accents sont corrects sour Windows avec la configuration :

```

unix charset = ISO8859-15

dos charset = 850

```

Comment se fait-il que le système semble utiliser UTF-8 au lieu de l'ISO demandé ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## xaviermiller

vérifie aussi dans /etc/rc.conf (ou /etc/conf.d/rc) que UNICODE est à "no".

----------

## [vector]

Oui, j'ai effectivement oublié de le préciser, UNICODE est à no.

----------

## [vector]

Je suis tombé sur https://bugs.gentoo.org/214981 et effectivement la solution donnée vt.default_utf8=0 fonctionne pour moi.

Cependant, je n'ai pas trouvé trouvé de doc sur cette option ni si c'est possible de le faire à la compilation du noyau.

----------

